# [SOLVED] Gateway gm5088 computer with a FIC KTBC51G MOBO



## Mari802 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have replaced the mobo twice and it still isn't working, put in a new CPU and PSU as well as memory and nothing is working. It starts up, the fans come on the HDD Led light comes up but not the blue power button and then the monitor will power down then the fans just continue to blow. I AM STUMPEDED!!! It started out by hibernating then not coming out of hibernation that was 2 mobo ago. Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## zx83 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering, were you able to fix your motherboard problem? I have my friends gateway who is having the same exact problem as yours. I purchased a new cpu thinking it was shot but it was not that. I removed the motherbaord and replaced it but to no avail.
If you did solve this issue, can you please share the solution with me? Thanks.


----------



## olerowdy1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I also have this same problem that you are describing , I would appreciate any information that anyone could share on solving this issue


----------



## zx83 (Jan 30, 2008)

What I did was replace the board. I went to www.deal-stop.com and bought a re[lacement board and it worked fine after I replaced the board and the power supply.
Get a power supply tester, they are very cheap...around $15.00, when I teseted the power supply withthe tester, it came back faulty. The power supply had shorten out the original board.

Good luck.


----------



## olerowdy1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I was afraid of that , After I posted the request for info on the problem I then started reading posts on several forums and found it to be all too common with this motherboard . At the current cost of the replacement board , I have since opted to buy an asus aftermarket that uses the same CPU and ram and start over . I can afford to buy a case and a board for that price and not have to worry about a chance of the same expensive disaster from another FIC board :4-thatsba shame on gateway for using such boards ...... Thanks for your reply and time


----------



## rickst29 (Jun 30, 2008)

I know it's an old thread... but zx83 and olerowdy, did Microsoft allow the Gateway MCE license key to be used on the replacement motherboard?

(zx83, if your MB was "genuine Gateway BIOS-ID, rather than FIC equivalent, or another brand, then my question doesn't apply.) There's a really nice "ABIT" with the same chipset and I/O connections, if my MB fries then I'd like to switch to that one.

The "Bestec" PSU is already gone, of course. That's got to be the first thing you do to ANY Gateway/Emachines computer, right after you've verified just once that the box works. (I used Antec EA-380 with active PFC.... a very high quality 80+ replacement.)


----------



## olerowdy1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I didn't have any problem with XP MCE , what they don't know wont hurt them . Its still somewhat the same computer I guess . I ended up using the processor and the ram and some cables that was pretty much it . The reason being , in case you haven't thought about it.......... The motherboard was a micro BTX and is even more odd than just that . Its a left facing motherboard meaning it mounts to the left side of the case , so its virtually impossible to build in your existing case .Thats the reason I didn't reuse the case . The board that zx83 purchased was $225 + shipping and is an original Gateway replacement . If you're content to run the risk on another stock board failure and looking for a fast and simple fix without having to reload anything , its the way to go . I don't think that I will be as likely to buy anything thats built in such a proprietary design the next time I look at a PC . More than likely I will only have custom built PCs from this point on . I hope I have been of help to you in some way .


----------



## opencase (Nov 17, 2008)

Bad power supply! How obvious thanks to rickst29. The Bestec 300W PSU failed a test. I replaced it with a spare Apollo with same specs and voila. Thanks to all.


----------

